# VK New Arrivals 22 Sep 2015



## Gizmo (22/9/15)

Tugboat Kit







Mini Velocity





Vortice RDA






Kopoor Mini


----------



## Gizmo (22/9/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/15)

Remember the Vortice is Reo friendly and comes with a predrilled pin for squonkers.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/15)

I almost fell out of my chair when i saw this;

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (22/9/15)

I'm upset now. I picked up a xtar vp4 from parkwood today and had I known I would have bought the vortice too


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/15)

Christos said:


> I'm upset now. I picked up a xtar vp4 from parkwood today and had I known I would have bought the vortice too



They only came in late this afternoon, Parkwood doesn't have them yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (22/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They only came in late this afternoon, Parkwood doesn't have them yet


Ok that makes me feel better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (22/9/15)

Just to clarify. I Was upset with myself for not checking the forum today. 
Just another reason to visit again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (23/9/15)

Please let me know when you've tried the tugboat mod and atty clone. I'm keen.


----------

